# Cat coat pattern help



## Binkalette (Nov 25, 2009)

What would you call this coat pattern? Does it come from any particular breed? I was thinking dilute tortoiseshell or something but I just don't know. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooooooh! I'd call her a "Ticked Torbie!" 
She's definitely a tortoiseshell. She also carries agouti so she expresses her tabby pattern, hence Tortie + Tabby = "Torbie". What is unusual is her tabby pattern appears to be ticked, like the Abyssinian and not the usual striped, broken striped, spotted or classic tabby markings.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ticked torbie it is. Interesting and quite unusual, you don't see this very often in DSH (domestic shorthair).


----------

